# Rena Xp3 Canister Filter, 35O G/h



## xSpore42o (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello, once again new to the forum. It's been a long time, and just wanted input from the community who would know more current information than I.

I have a 55 Gallon fish tank, in the process of cycling right now.

I have 1 Rena xp3 Canister Filter which pushes/pulls 350 Gallons per Hour.

Wanted to know if this was efficient enough for 4 or more ternetzis? I actually might be considering RB for the time being since they are cheaper and I'm trying to get into the flow of taking care of them with 2 cats and a husky.

As a added note, I'd like to say i'll be adding one, maybe two powerheads facing the same direction ( blowing toward the inlet suction. )

Would this help?

And any tips on type of media addition that would help keep nitrAtes down if I were to have more than 4 terns?

Btw I do know about the 20g/pygo rule of thumb.

Thank you for your time! 
-Mark


----------



## rross2007 (Mar 27, 2010)

I currently have a 55 gallon with an xp3 and 3 red bellies. And I have 2 power heads pointing away from the filter inlet. I've left the filter media alone for the most part, I added some scrubbies to the tray with the filter star things.


----------

